# 6 Gallon long acrylic tank...Soon to be a shrimp tank



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_6 Gallon 25 liters long acrylic tank i bought a while back.. I have some glass ones but didn't bring it... Cleaned up the tank & test for any leaks just in case  Temporary place for the Hc i bought a not so long ago..Will plant them soon in the tank & the other small tank.._








With Ada soil








After a day of soaking. Its so dark..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a really cute and unique tank!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Thats a really cute and unique tank!


Thanks! It was nice to find this tank locally... I'll update the tank with new pictures in a while...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

euroamg said:


> ... I'll update the tank with new pictures in a while...


looking forward


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Still cycling the tank for now..._


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

What a great looking tank!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats a cool tank, I've got to find me one of those


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great! Nice piece of wood in there.


----------



## icecool (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen this type of tank before. Definitely a space saver and good for the bookshelf as well. 

Looks good. All you need are plants and shrimps!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> What a great looking tank!!


Thanks Fraggalrock,Tang Daddy, icecool & the fishwife.. Gotta buy a acrylic glass cleaner to take out some algae off the glass. Any suggestions.. 
Both tanks are acrylic..


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Plants that i bought a long time ago.. 4 years ago lol...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

How's the tank going buddy, i see you are here too... Nice tank, i like the specs specially...


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Mag Float has one that's Acrylic Safe .......nice setup for the shrimps tank too.

Acrylic Aquarium Algae Scrapers: Acrylic Safe Mag-Float


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Mag Float has one that's Acrylic Safe .......nice setup for the shrimps tank too.
> 
> Acrylic Aquarium Algae Scrapers: Acrylic Safe Mag-Float


Thanks for the tip.. I'll go look for one...


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

MananaP said:


> How's the tank going buddy, i see you are here too... Nice tank, i like the specs specially...


Tank is doing great.. Still have some algae on it. Looking for a good light to put on top of it. The light it that came with it is not that bright.. 
Keeping all my plants on the other 10 gallon i have... Crowded already lol...


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

MananaP said:


> How's the tank going buddy, i see you are here too... Nice tank, i like the specs specially...


Tank is doing fine right now.. Thanks!

Still haven't organized this tank yet.. Waiting for the plants to grow on the 10 gallon tank i have with Co2.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

euroamg said:


> Plants that i bought a long time ago.. 4 years ago lol...


What kind of plant is this, does it grow fast?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like fissiden nobilis. Haven't seen this plant available in a few years now. tank will look really nice once it fills in.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank. What are the dimensions?


----------

